# 40 Breeder in bedroom?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone on here know anything about weight bearing loads and how much weight a bedroom can actually support? I know to a certain extent this will probably depend on how the house is and where the bedroom is positioned but I just want to know if anyone else on here is keeping a large fish tank on the 3rd level on there home. I don't want to put anymore tanks in the basement & I'd really like to put a 40 breeder in my bedroom, just not 100% sure whether I can add another 500lbs to my room?


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends if it is 40 breeder tanks of size unknown (AKA MTS) or a 40 gallon breeder.
If it is a 40 gallon, you will not have a problem, at all.
Here is a good reference - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_weight.php


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

It's just a regular 40 breeder, 36x18x?? I can't remember the height on them. It's a marine land 40 breeder, "perfecto". 

I came across that same article as well but was still unsure after reading it which is why I came here. I was hoping someone had a tank of that size upstairs so I could see what they think. Are all your tanks in the basement?


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 72 gallon in our living room. No issues at all. My other 20 aquariums are in a fish room in the basement.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Check for weight bearing beams... I've got a 40 and a 20 in my office and no problem...but I see that the beam in my basement sort of tilting from my 75G in the living room and that's with a reinforcement beam added beneath the tank downstairs so you have to be careful...


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Would your bedroom floor collapse if three adults were standing there?


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

my 72 runs across four joists. I have absolutely no flex in the joists. I had a friend whoo had a 125 in his kitchen without issue.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a 40 breeder should be perfectly fine unless your house is 200 years old


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A 40 gallon tank would be no problem, try to position it on an exterior wall that way there is less bounce in your floor. Just think if you can put a waterbed in a bedroom with no problems why not a fish tank.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm not as worried anymore putting the tank upstairs. Now to just convince my parents...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Car2n said:


> Would your bedroom floor collapse if three adults were standing there?


Apparently static loads and dynamic loads are very different in their affect on the support beams. I thought the same thing you did until somebody explained it to me.

But I did have a 55 gal in my bedroom on the 2nd floor in a 100 year old house, for 3 years.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

The difference between static load and dynamic load are the force, pressure, and gravity applied to an object. In static load, force, pressure, and gravity and applied gradually into an object while dynamic load are associated with rapid force, pressure, and gravity to an object. In addition, the forced applied in static force are constant while dynamic load are usually unstable and constantly changing.

So the rule is don't pick up your 40 gallon breeder and drop it suddenly on the floor.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just show your parents this thread


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

i definitely think a 40gallon in a bedroom is fine. i have a 40 gallon breeder in my living room with no problems.

as the member above mentioned, it's static weight. as long as the aquarium can't jump up and down, you're fine = )


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I just wanted to make sure and get a little re-assurance before I brought the topic up to my parents again, the first response I got was "I don't need 500 more lbs upstairs so it can come crashing through the floor" so hopefully after I show them this thread and an article I found all will be okay  Thanks for everyones input


----------

